# What Kind of Sunglasses Do You Wear?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

I've had a pair of Serengeti sunglasses for over twenty years now, and they just broke in half yesterday.  The lense is glass and good quality, I took good care of them and I don't wear them very often, just for walks in the park, or on vacations.  Anyway, I'll have to get another pair soon.  The only complaint I had about these glasses, were they were very heavy.  But, I have to admit, I hate to wear any glasses (hats or gloves), so they bothered me more than they would someone else I'm sure.

What kind of sunglasses do you wear?  Are you happy with the brand, and what are the things you like or dislike about them??  I've bought a couple of cheaper pairs of sunglasses in my day, like Foster Grants, but they were never that good and were easily scratched (plastic lenses).  :sunglass:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a pair of  RayBan "aviator" style, gold frame and gold wire temples that I've had for about 20 years. The top and bottoms of the lenses are thinly silvered and they're very effective but I don't wear them often....mostly for driving or flying.

My "daily" ones I wear whenever I go out, 2 pairs of  3M, heavy  black frames and kinda oval shaped lenses.

(As an ex USAF pilot, I got used to wearing sun glasses most of the time and now I can't leave the house without them.

   BTW, I don't have an American Express card.)


----------



## kcvet (Jun 24, 2014)

cheap


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)

I wear a pair of prescription glasses that change to a dark lens when light hits them, the brighter the sun, the darker they get . I been wearing them since I acquired Sun poison.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> I wear a pair of prescription glasses that change to a dark lens when light hits them, the brighter the sun, the darker they get . I been wearing them since I acquired Sun poison.




Me too. Transition lens Then if real bright I have Polaroid clip on


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Falcon, Ray Ban is a brand that I was thinking about, they seem to be a good quality sunglass.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, I forgot, I also have a pair of RayBan  "Wayfarers" which I put on when I step out on the patio on sunny days.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 25, 2014)

Here in Scotland (especially in the west), an umbrella is more useful than sunglasses.  Yet even on dull days, I see loads of people wearing what sometimes look more like welder's goggles than sunglasses.  Perhaps there is a very high incidence of eye problems here, or else the wearers simply don't realise how stupid they look.  It also must make their obsessive, compulsive looking at their dumbphone very difficult, and when they cross the road they  won't see the ... SPLAT!!!

I don't wear sunglasses.


----------



## Casper (Jun 25, 2014)

_*I always wear my prescription sunnies, even at 7 am when I go walking, all year round. It's a good habit that just comes naturally, as soon as I'm ready to go I pick them up and put them on. I've done this for as long as I can remember, it's an automatic reaction.:sunglass:*_


----------



## Justme (Jun 25, 2014)

I rarely wear sunglasses, and then only when driving. I have ones to wear over my normal spectacles.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Clip-ons when driving or mowing.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never been one to wear sunglasses for some reason.  I've always worn visors instead.

.. like this: 





But I know the latest look is:






..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I wear el cheapo sunshades because I lose or break too many, I've just recently started wearing my glasses to drive and I have clip on shades for that.


----------



## MaryB (Jun 25, 2014)

I have the transition specs that I keep for when I'm on holiday or driving.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Avoid fanny tan! 

View attachment 8023


----------



## MaryB (Jun 25, 2014)

My goodness he looks stern


----------



## taffboy (Jun 25, 2014)

Blog. I have a few but I like thease.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2014)

LOL !   "stern" =  rear end.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 25, 2014)

Prescription Rayban Jackie O's.  It's always sunny here  

and when I am feeling more hip my old Revos:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Really old Revos:


----------



## Phantom (Jun 26, 2014)

Cheap sunnies here


http://www.rbglasses-vips.com/best-sellers-c-3/


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 26, 2014)

RayBan


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 27, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Really old Revos:


lol that's a lot of blush!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> lol that's a lot of blush!




Maybe that's Martha!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2014)

....sometimes being "heart-less" is the way to go! 

View attachment 8136


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for your input everyone!   I ended up getting a pair of Serengetis at Costco for $70, with a brown tint plastic lens.  I did really like the Ray Bans too, but they were twice the price.  I may get a pair of green-tinted Ray Bans in the future, as my second pair.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, after putting up with the Serengheti's plastic lenses and extreme glare, I finally got a pair of glass lens Ray Bans today.  They're polarized and I'm hoping that the glare from the sun will be cut down enough so I can see what's in front of me without having to wear a brimmed ball cap.  I don't like wearing glasses, but I hate wearing hats unless it's winter and I need them to stay warm.  I'm concerned these days with macular degeneration, etc. from all those years of sunlight with no protection.   They are similar to these.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 24, 2018)

The sunglasses I wear I've bought at Dollar Tree Stores,been wearing them for yrs. 
I don't see the point of spending a arm&leg for designer ones Sue


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 24, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> The sunglasses I wear I've bought at Dollar Tree Stores,been wearing them for yrs.
> I don't see the point of spending a arm&leg for designer ones Sue



I used to purchase expensive sunglasses but one day I was in the Dollar Tree and saw some that I like so I decided I would try them. That's what I've been wearing for years. They have held up just fine.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 24, 2018)

Those are really nice sunglasses Seabreeze but I can’t believe you owned a pair for 20 years. 
Thats incredible. 

Here are mine! They are prescription trifocals so are pricey. My last nice pair I ruined swimming while in a salt water pool. Doh! I really need sunglasses because I walk a lot and because my eyes are sun glare sensitive. The reflection off the snow in the winter can be blinding at times. 

Regular sunglasses I wouldn’t be able to see through.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 24, 2018)

I buy my sunglasses at the pharmacy for about $20.00 and get them so that they will
fit over my glasses. These are regular sunglasses, not the clip-on ones.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ina said:


> I wear a pair of prescription glasses that change to a dark lens when light hits them, the brighter the sun, the darker they get . I been wearing them since I acquired Sun poison.



Yep and when you walk into a dark place, they take forever to get clear.

I just hate sunglasses period .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

Keesha, those are nice sunglasses, my old ones had a similar frame but it was tortoiseshell. I wore them today for the first time walking my dog in the park, big improvement over the ones I had as far as glare, I didn't wear a hat with a brim and I still experienced very little, if any glare. :sunglass:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2018)

I wear El Cheapos, too, because I am forever leaving them places.  Half the known world is strewn with my sunglasses and umbrellas.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 25, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I wear El Cheapos, too, because I am forever leaving them places.  Half the known world is strewn with my sunglasses and umbrellas.



^This, I lose a pair just about every week, so, no more pricey sunglasses for me.  I've lost quite a few nice umbrellas too, still miss a big beautiful one, that folded down nicely, which I lost on a bus, but, that I will spend an extra few dollars on, but will only buy them at stores like Michael's, Ross or TJMax


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

AprilT said:


> ^This, I lose a pair just about every week, so, no more pricey sunglasses for me.  I've lost quite a few nice umbrellas too, still miss a big beautiful one, that folded down nicely, which I lost on a bus, but, that I will spend an extra few dollars on, but will only buy them at stores like Michael's, Ross or TJMax



If you want a real good umbrella buy one at a golf shop. They are bigger and sturdy.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> If you want a real good umbrella buy one at a golf shop. They are bigger and sturdy.



The one I had, which I left on that bus, was similar to those golf ones, it was auto up and down, but I could fit it in a large tote bag.  That too I purchased from one of the stores mentioned it was well constructed and a name brand of which I don't remember, it was really nice.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2018)

I wear clip ons when I drive or the sun is particularly bright. My prescription glasses have built in protection from harmful rays but don't change color. I have the beginning of a cataract so I need protection. When the weather is nice I'm in and out of the house so much I constantly forgot to put sunglasses on. This solves the problem and I don't have to wait for them to change color when I come back inside.


----------



## gennie (Jul 25, 2018)

Cheapest I can find.  I either lose them or break them too fast to have expensive ones.


----------

